# Halloween at a buddies!



## russrom (Nov 6, 2006)

The one in orange is the buddy... Kinda disturbing I know. I am new to the whole Photography world so take it easy on me and any advise you can give I would much appreciate.

1.





Umm.. nuff said!

2.




Teen wolf got a hold of her!

3.





4.





5.




worst wedgie ever!!!

6.




She spins too!


----------



## russrom (Nov 6, 2006)

ok so I messed up the post and I am in the wrong gallery!! Sorry folks!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, so I "tidied up your mess"  and moved the thread to the right forum.
I take it these were primarily snapshots, so I put it in "Snapshots and Bloopers". OK?
Looks like it was a very funny party!


----------



## russrom (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks La, It was funny but mainly disturbing


----------



## ambergideon (Nov 12, 2006)

:lmao: The costumes are great!


----------

